# Purple Sari



## Chapel1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful black woman that I painted from a picture in National Geographics. I have done this painting several times and was always disappointed in the turnout. This time I liked it but it most likely needs improvements. Any suggestions?


----------

